# Zealex is a moderator now



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Just noticed it. Congrats mate :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Great Work Zealex!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the promotion!


----------



## Loope (Jun 10, 2009)

Congrats Zealex!!!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Well deserved!

Congrats Zealex!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

A big congrats to Zealex!! (Are you sure you know what you are in for??) A new red-jacket is always a welcome sight!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done Zealex ! !


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations Zealex, well done :4-clap:







:4-clap:


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks guys :smile:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Congratz on the red coat Zealex.


----------



## 3daysjourney (Feb 24, 2010)

Many congratulation mate!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats on the red jacket - it suits you!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats again Zealex!


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

That's awesome. Congratulations!


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

Dislike. He'll become the next Kim Jong Ill.

Haha, anyways, congrats!


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the support Carman, who are you again ? 

I kid =P. 

Thanks everyone :smile:.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*nice work* :wave:


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

Well done and welcome to the team :wave::grin:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice one Zealex, it has been coming mate


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice to see congrats


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks again everyone :smile:


----------

